# EA90 SE - specs?



## funny looking kid

Does anyone have a spec sheet or information about the EA90 SE wheels? Other than that they are aluminum. They are listed as stock on a bike I'm considering but I can't find them listed anywhere.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## marathon marke

funny looking kid said:


> Does anyone have a spec sheet or information about the EA90 SE wheels? Other than that they are aluminum. They are listed as stock on a bike I'm considering but I can't find them listed anywhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I just picked up a BMC Team Machine and they come stock on the Sram Red equipped bikes. I haven't pulled anything apart yet, but this is what I believe the SE version is:

Hubs are clearly labeled R4, which means they have the metal ball bearings, not the ceramics which the lighter SLX wheelset has. But the spoke count on the hubs/rims drillings are 18(f) and 24(r), which would seem to make the rims the same as the SLX wheels. But they apparently don't, because the rims alloy doesn't match according to Easton's website.

So what bike are you considering?


----------



## funny looking kid

I'm pretty much settled on the team machine. The decision now is between pre-built RED with EA90 SE or custom build.

Is the RED group 2011 or 2012? 

Are you happy with the wheels or would the SLX be worth spending a few more $$ for ceramic bearings and a different rim?


----------



## marathon marke

funny looking kid said:


> I'm pretty much settled on the team machine. The decision now is between pre-built RED with EA90 SE or custom build.
> 
> Is the RED group 2011 or 2012?
> 
> Are you happy with the wheels or would the SLX be worth spending a few more $$ for ceramic bearings and a different rim?


I think you'll love the Team Machine. 
It comes with 2011 Red. I wish it has been the 2012, but it was probably too early in the groupo's production to spec bikes with that quite yet. At least it's the _black_ Red, which looks really nice with the traditional team frame color.

I wouldn't order it with SLX wheels unless you plan on using them only for racing. Ceramic bearings aren't worth the hassle and cost for everyday wheels.


----------



## rockycollector

I did not understand, but what changes from EA90 SL to EA 90 SE?
Nipples red part...


----------



## marathon marke

rockycollector said:


> I did not understand, but what changes from EA90 SL to EA 90 SE?
> Nipples red part...


Sorry for the late response. The answer to your question is the number of spokes.


Since my last post, I had to get my rear wheel rebuilt. There were a few spoke holes beginning to crack, and the wheel was still under warranty. Heck, I had over 10,000 miles on the wheelset at this point! 

Easton came through with flying colors on the rebuild. While talking with Easton about it, they confirmed that the wheel has an SLX rim with an R4 hub. Which means it's the same hub as what comes on the SLX wheels, but packed with steel balls instead of ceramic. And IMO, the perfect choice. These photos confirm that they used an SLX rim as the replacment. Apparently, the SE rims are just relabelled SLX rims.

View attachment 278602
View attachment 278603


----------

